
Games for people with disabilities - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21729736-some-developers-see-big-potential-market-games-people-disabilities
======
Nomentatus
Even games that don't have to be clicky are waaay too clicky.

Torchlight isn't too bad. Hearthstone isn't too bad (but has a terrible terms
and conditions.)

